# Zoll Propaq MD mount



## Inspir (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey Folks. Our service has finally decided to toss the old M Series Zolls we have in the garbage and equip us with the Propaq. They seemed surprised when I told them the current Ferno mounts in our rigs that we use for the M series will not fit. So I’m currently looking into what other services use to secure the Propaq in their ambulances. 

I’ve found a couple that would seem to work which include the Ferno D360 which is what our air ambulance crews use on their pack racks. I’ve also seen the ones with the clamp that wraps above and grabs the handle (life packs) but that seems like it would be a pain if you needed to grab something in the back compartment.

Anyways. Any help or insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2017)

Inspir said:


> Hey Folks. Our service has finally decided to toss the old M Series Zolls we have in the garbage and equip us with the Propaq. They seemed surprised when I told them the current Ferno mounts in our rigs that we use for the M series will not fit. So I’m currently looking into what other services use to secure the Propaq in their ambulances.
> 
> I’ve found a couple that would seem to work which include the Ferno D360 which is what our air ambulance crews use on their pack racks. I’ve also seen the ones with the clamp that wraps above and grabs the handle (life packs) but that seems like it would be a pain if you needed to grab something in the back compartment.
> 
> Anyways. Any help or insight would be appreciated.


We use the clamp style mounts right now for Lifepaks. They work but are kind of cumbersome though the access to the pouches is not terrible. Mostly they just take up a lot of room. You might look into Technimounts, which is a Canadian company. They make something very similar to the above Ferno mount. I think they're about a grand, which I'm betting is quite a bit cheaper than the Ferno flight rated variety.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2017)

We are getting the clamp style ones for our X-series monitors. I've used them in the past with LPs and I'm ok with them


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2017)

The Ferno inTraxx system might be good for you.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> The Ferno inTraxx system might be good for you.


Unfortunately Ferno will only sell you the Intraxx monitor mount. They no longer sell the Intraxx system/tracks to anyone, it has to come on a REV Group ambulance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2017)

I was under the impression you could just buy track and install it yourself. 

That kind of sucks.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I was under the impression you could just buy track and install it yourself.
> 
> That kind of sucks.


As was I. Then I went to the AAA Conference in Vegas and learned that this was no longer possible. That monitor mount looks pretty decent though. 

This is what I was talking about earlier. Very low profile but requires an adapter on the monitor itself.


----------

